# Darf 5 G Rake



## Ford5610II (Jun 11, 2020)

I have a 5 wheel Darf rake that my grandparents bought in about the late 50’s. It has been part of every haying season since. I need to replace the bushings and do a good refurbish on it, but I’m having a little trouble with the details. The tag numbers are hand written (not stamped), and the model number area was dinged in the past. It appears to be a Model G from my research. It is serial number 286. There seems to be a lack of information on older Darf machines on the web. Teeth are available, wheels are available. Certain Farmhand rakes are very similar to the Darf rakes, and I saw a reference that Darf built rakes or components for other companies. But so far neither my research nor my local sources have come up with bushings for this unit. Does anyone have a source for the wheel bushings for these rakes? Or does anyone have a few tucked away in their shop? Option 2 is to go to a machine shop and get them made.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Always pains me to see equipment sitting outside in the elements without even a tarp over them but it's yours, not mine so I digress on that.

I'd try Agri Supply online or Shoup manufacturing for parts and you can always measure the bearings and buy according to dimensions at any bearing supply house. Shoup especially carries a ton of replacement parts for all sorts of implements. I had an and now sold a Geihl 260 rotary rake that was vintage and not made for years and Shoup had all the parts to repair it. Long gone, replaced with a new Kuhn Masterdrive rotary rake.

You can request a free catalog from either place on their online store. Buy a ton of parts from both outfits.


----------



## Ford5610II (Jun 11, 2020)

Thanks, I’ve tried Agri-supply. Have not tried Shoup. I agree completely with the comment on covering equipment. There is a whole lot of back story behind these pictures.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

You should be able to find bushings at a bearing shop.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

If plain bushings (oil impregnated bronze), any machine shop can turn them out from bar stock quickly and cheaply as well. When you said bearings, I thought they were sealed ball or roller.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Have you tried here? I would at try to download a manual for your rake from here and maybe contact them and see what they say...





__





DARF hay rakes combine rugged quality with proven technology.|Nikkel Iron Works, Inc. |1-800-342-9222


DARF hay rakes combine rugged quality with proven technology. For over 50 years, industry leaders in dairy and agriculture have chosen DARF for its reliability and ease of operation. With up to 17 wheels and 24 models, DARF has a hay rake to fit your operation and your specific field needs...



www.nikkelironworks.com


----------



## Ford5610II (Jun 11, 2020)

Below is a project update. I sanded and painted the pieces. 2 of the original wheels had been changed out over the years for wheels off of a similar but slightly different rake. I found and repaired the original wheels. I never did find the correct bushings, (original bushings were cast iron) but I found brass pipe of the almost correct dimensions (1.75” OD x 1.5” ID) at onlinemetals.com that I cut to length and tapered and filed to make the bushings. The 5 wheels and their support arms required 20 bushings, which pretty well used up 3-feet of pipe. Re-assembly was not as simple and clean as expected. There was more grinding, drilling and sledge hammer work than one would think. I made a tool out of a 2” pipe and some washers to move the wheels on the hubs without damaging anything. With new teeth, a gallon of red paint, and 6ft of brass pipe, I have about $600 or $700 into the project. Also 5 or 6 days of time in sanding, painting, changing teeth (18 per wheel) and re-assembling.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like you got 'er done! Looks great.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Nice work!! You did good to bring it back to reliable condition and still cheaper than a used replacement. They don’t make them like they used too. Someone will use it for another 60yrs… B.


----------

